# 2012 Softwater Goals



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Been thinking about them goals again...just have 3 this season.

1) Continued being safe on the water including no vessel/motor issues
2) Figure 8 hookups
3) Hookups on the Arts & Crafts lures made over the winter and during downtimes

Ohhhhh and of course as usual fully employing the 3Ps and continual learning.

So any special 2012 goals for others...


----------



## Jim Muskie (Aug 17, 2011)

I have the same goal that I did last year. To beat Ray Johnsons fabricated catch and release tiger muskie record.


----------



## rick_rudder (Dec 31, 2007)

mine is to catch a 60 inch class muskie, beat jim muskie in biggest and most fish, be fishing while i hit the powerball or megamillions drawing.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

To get my ........

1st 100 Fish Day

Get my 1st Northern Pike

Get my 1st Artic Grayling

A trolling motor on my pontoon.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Drown more worms than last year.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

tye dye twins said:


> To get my ........
> 
> 1st 100 Fish Day
> 
> ...


don't kill them all!


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

To actually get to go fishing...

Work waaaay too much!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

1. Catch my first tiger trout.

2. Explore parts of the state that I've never seen, and along with it, fish waters that I've never been to.

3. Get my girlfriend into fishing (might not be realistic, but I can hope!).


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

1. Hit the water 4x more than last year!
2. Catch way more new species and master new techniques!
3. Fish waters rarely fished let alone even seen by people on my week long backpacking trip this summer


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Good thread. K2 if you remember at all last year I was on a quest for my first muksie and landed one! Just one all summer. And he was a little guy. This year I'm hoping for a real monster!


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

1. Save 15% or more on my car insurance by switching to geico 
2. Catch a colorado river cut ( last native trout species I need) 
3. Catch a walleye, white bass, and Sacramento perch.
4. Mess with Sasquatch


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

TO......................

1. Get my 1st Walleye
2. Get a wiper so TDT will stop holding that above my head
3. Beat TDT to 100 fish in a day
4. Score some Artic Grayling
5. Get a Golden Trout (thanks for the tips on where to find them...I think I will keep you anynonimous)
6. Go to the Boulders
7. Get a pike
8. Get a brown and/or brookie out of Little Dell
9. Fish with 50 internet members from the UWN/BFT (up to 32)
10. Get more fish than last year

Realistically I think I am only gonna scratch numbers 2,3,4,5,9 and 10 off my list....still a man can dream can't he.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Bscuderi said:


> 1. Hit the water 4x more than last year!
> 2. Catch way more new species and master new techniques!
> 3. Fish waters rarely fished let alone even seen by people on my week long backpacking trip this summer


I accomplished all 3!
1. Easily went 4x more than last year even if it was just a quick local trip
2. New species caught for me this year was a Long list breaking me of my trout fishing habits. They include
1. Large mouth bass
2. Smallmouth bass
3. Northern pike
4. Bluegill
5. Green sunfish
6. Perch
7. Article grayling
8. Channel Catfish
9. Bullhead catfish
10. Utah sucker
11. Common carp
12. White bass
3. Went in the trip had an amazing time minus getting sick and therefore missing out in a couple waters I wanted to visit! However visited the uintas on several backpacking trips checked off lots of lakes. Now we need a tread for 2013 goals!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Spend more time enjoying the fish lake area,and mother nature,slowing down to take it all in (TO MUCH TIME SPENT RUSHING FROM ONE SPOT TO THE NEXT) ENJOY WHAT I CAN WHILE I CAN :V|:


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Completed all my goals!



Bscuderi said:


> Bscuderi said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Hit the water 4x more than last year!
> ...


Jeeze man where is the wiper and walleye? I guess Willard Bay might be calling your name.


----------



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

To catch a respectable tiger trout, preferably out of a float tube on my fly rod. Looking for a 22" or better with great markings. Not asking for to much right.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

tye dye twins said:


> Completed all my goals!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know those ones pain me cause I never tried for the wiper. I will make those two next year hopefully  I lied I got the white bass a while ago so that wasn't a 2012 addition oops.


----------

